# fsm



## jorge_jeb (Oct 14, 2016)

hello

did someone will have de fsm for a d21 ka24e that can send me via e-mail? i´ve been looking for it but it seems it has been deleted from the web.

appreciate the help and thanks


my e mail Jorge_jeb,@Hotmail.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They don't have the full manual, but downloadable major sections of it, like engine control or engine mechanical, in the "knowledge base" at NissanHelp.com.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

What year, George?


----------

